

Why I'm learning Emacs - isaacsu
http://isaacsu.com/2011/11/why-im-learning-emacs/

======
hendzen
Don't get me wrong, I use and love emacs, but I think it's a little silly to
learn a new editor just because Steve Yegge says that all the "world changing"
developers use it. As with any tool, pick the editor that that 1) is suitable
for your task 2) you are comfortable with. Doesn't get any simpler than that.

~~~
tikhonj
The problem with that logic is that the best tools also tend to be the ones
that take a bit of effort to become comfortable with. If you always go with
what you're already familiar with, you'll never get anywhere.

Also, it's pretty hard to judge how suitable a tool as versatile as Emacs is
to your task without already being at least familiar with it.

Ultimately, I'm a big fan of trying to use new stuff "just because". I've
found some of my favorite tools this way: Haskell, Emacs and even Linux.

------
wglb
I'm learning emacs also, but I have been using it since perhaps 1990. Steve's
article has a lot of good stuff in it.

However, there is one world-changing programmer that I know of (and I would
guess there are likely others) that is rumored to have used VI and not emacs.
As I understand it, Paul Graham used (uses?) VI and not emacs. Oh, another is
Cutler, writer of more OS systems than most of us have ever used: RSTS-11, Vax
VMS, and Windows NT. He uses Slick Edit. I am sure the list goes on. Where I
work, primary editors include Pico, Textmate, Emacs, vim, sublime.

Presumably you are here to build amazing stuff, and unless your Amazing Stuff
is a world-beating editor, your editor is not your job. So don't get too hung
up on the editor. Lots of good ones out there.

------
michaelty
A nice halfway house: <http://gitorious.org/evil/pages/Home>

~~~
lucian1900
It's really great. I've been using it for a few weeks and barely missing vim
at all.

Emacs clearly has the superior extension mechanism, especially if you're
writing a lisp of some sort. But I believe vim clearly has the superior key
bindings.

------
isaacsu
Was this submission flagged down? If so, why? Because it kinda disappeared off
the front page for me.

